# Eclipse-Fehler



## ruuckiii (2. Feb 2021)

Hallo, 

Eclipse kann ich normal öffnen nur beim ausführen kommt ständig eine Fehlermeldung...

"Error: Could not find or load main class hallo.hallo
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: hallo.hallo"

Trotz der Fehlermeldung kann ich daraus nix ziehen, wie ich den Fehler beheben kann^^

Vielen Dank!

LG


----------



## kneitzel (2. Feb 2021)

Du versuchst dein Programm über die Klasse hallo  im Packahe hallo zu starten und diese Klasse gibt es nicht oder hat keine main Methode mit passender Signatur.

Aber ohne Details, was du genau machst und was du an Code hast  kann man auch nicht mehr sagen fürchte ich.


----------



## ruuckiii (2. Feb 2021)

Ich habe im Anhang mal'n Screenshot hochgeladen. An sich mache ich nix komplexes. 

Das Ding ist, habe meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und davor ging auch alles - konnte ohne Probleme Projekte, Klassen Packages erstellen.... Nun kommt jetzt mal die oben aufgeführte Fehlermeldung. Egal ob ich ein Package erstelle oder nicht!!

Also es reicht, wenn ich nur ein neues Java-Project erstelle und in diesem Projekt eine Klasse erstelle und trotzdem kommt diese Fehlermeldung obwohl keine Syntaxfehler oder so


----------



## kneitzel (2. Feb 2021)

Da dann ggf. mal folgende Schritte durchführen:

a) Run Configurations prüfen - Unter Run->Run Configurations kannst Du schauen, was er genau versucht zu starten. Da könnte etwas falsch sein. Ggf. die Konfiguration löschen, die Probleme bereitet (Wobei ich nicht weiss, ob Eclipse automatisch eine Run Configuration anlegt, wenn man z.B. eine Klasse per Kontextmenü anstartet (das wird bestimmt gehen denke ich ...)

b) .metadata Verzeichnis könnte korrupt sein. Eclipse beenden und das .metadata Verzeichnis vom workspace löschen.

Das wären so die Schritte, die ich z.B. unter https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10356854/eclipse-cant-find-load-main-class gefunden habe.

(Man kann es natürlich auch einfach als freundliche Bitte von Eclipse verstehen, zu einer anderen IDE wie IntelliJ IDEA zu wechseln  *scnr*
Aber das heißt nicht, dass es so Probleme nicht auch unter anderen IDEs geben könnte  )


----------



## mihe7 (2. Feb 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Man kann es natürlich auch einfach als freundliche Bitte von Eclipse verstehen, zu einer anderen IDE wie IntelliJ IDEA zu wechseln  *scnr*


----------



## LimDul (2. Feb 2021)

Da ist ein rotes x beim Projekt. Das spricht dafür, dass irgendwas im Argen liegt.

Erste Frage: Ist Build Automaticly angeschaltet (unter Project)? 
Öffne mal die View Markers und/oder Problems und schau nach, warum da ein  rotes X ist. Ich behaupte, irgendwas ist an deinem Build-Path kaputt, weswegen er nicht kompiliert und dann logischerweise auch nix findet.


----------

